# 300ZX VG30TT swap



## pahc85 (May 21, 2004)

How much trouble exactly is swaping the TT engine into the stock 300ZX?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pahc85 said:


> How much trouble exactly is swaping the TT engine into the stock 300ZX?


In what year Z ? Swapping a TT block into an earlier (1st gen) Z will be a bit hard , the engine bay is just not wide enough. Figure the DOHC TT engine is about 3-4 inches wider on each side than the SOHC stock motor. There's also a turbo on each side.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive done it on a Z32 before. While youre in there you might as well change coolant lines and check over everything that is a bitch to get at once the motor is in there. You need the wiring harness, ecu.........It took us about three days but that was all time spent after hours in the shop- then after it was in we spent another three days getting everything tuned properly and trying to figure out why it was fouling plugs. Turns out it wasnt fouling plugs-I left one of the intake pipes unclamped. Get a factory service manual too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Ive done it on a Z32 before. While youre in there you might as well change coolant lines and check over everything that is a bitch to get at once the motor is in there. You need the wiring harness, ecu.........It took us about three days but that was all time spent after hours in the shop- then after it was in we spent another three days getting everything tuned properly and trying to figure out why it was fouling plugs. Turns out it wasnt fouling plugs-I left one of the intake pipes unclamped. Get a factory service manual too.


See , I thought he was talking about doing it to a Z31. Me >> :loser:


----------

